# Light Timers



## PrincessPuffinsMom (Aug 8, 2015)

What is the best lighting timer to use?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The one that you can afford that operates in a way that you like. There really isn't a best one. Light timers are typically pretty simple, inexpensive items. I would just look at them next time you're at a store that carries them and see which one you like the best.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

You can go from as simple as simple can be to a very complex beast of a timer. Again, it comes down to what you like/need. You can still buy timers that are basically identical to the ones used in the 80s with a simple analog lock to set the times for a single lamp. On the other end of the spectrum, you can get a surge protector with slots for over 10 appliances, a digital clock, and multiple timers that go off based on day/night cycle or certain days of the week.


----------

